# SSR's X1 M Sport Euro Delivery [PICS]



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi all,

Ordered an X1 Estoril blue M Sport a while back. Just picked her up at the Welt on Friday Dec 11th. Snapped a couple of pics near Neuschwanstein today. 

Was a bit worried about potential wind noise but a couple of stretches of unlimited speed autobahn on the way to Füssen revealed that the wind noise isn't too bad even at 100 mph (although noisier than my 6er). Kept the high speed bursts to a minimum due to engine break-in concerns.

Still getting to know the car, but so far it's love at first sight. Mrs. SSR and SSR Jr. are also very happy with the new SUV.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Another photo, this time from Mrs. SSR's iPhone.


----------



## X1_2015_dutch (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice car and color. Was in doubt if i choose this model also but I had to order it from the folder and didn't know if the front grill and black rear bumper was something I would like but it looks rather nice.


----------



## PFol310 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you soo much for posting this. I am about to order M with Estoril Blue color.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

ShinySteelRobot said:


> Kept the high speed bursts to a minimum due to engine break-in concerns.


Hope you remember the tires and brakes also need breaking in.

"Tires
Due to technical factors associated with their
manufacture, tires do not achieve their full
traction potential until after an initial breaking in
period.
Drive conservatively for the first
200 miles/300 km."

"Brake system
Brakes require an initial break-in period of approx.
300 miles/500 km to achieve optimized
contact and wear patterns between brake pads
and discs. Drive cautiously during this break-in
period."


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

Congratulations. Beautiful Bimmer. I'm hoping to do an X1 ED late next year.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

*SSR's X1 M Sport Euro Delivery*

Congrats!!! Beautiful car! Yours is probably the first F48 X1 MSport delivered through ED at BMW Welt.


----------



## M-Nick (Dec 10, 2015)

Congrats to a beautiful car! :thumbup:


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Very nice. Congratulations. Looks great in EB.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks great! Wish they offered a 35i so bad


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi all, many thanks for the congrats. Just got back today after a long flight from Europe to the west coast.



pbjjj said:


> Congrats!!! Beautiful car! Yours is probably the first F48 X1 MSport delivered through ED at BMW Welt.


The BMW delivery guy at the Welt mentioned something similar.



PFol310 said:


> Thank you soo much for posting this. I am about to order M with Estoril Blue color.


You're welcome! I was a little apprehensive about ordering something so expensive without seeing it in person first, but seeing her in real life confirms it was the right decision, IMHO.



Norm37 said:


> Hope you remember the tires and brakes also need breaking in


Yes, that's a great point, and I did remember that, thanks. We took slower back roads through the Bavarian countryside and through villages and the rest of the time on the autobahn, intermittently.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Here are some pics from the Welt delivery. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

As requested, here are some pics of the interior. 

I chose most options packages, but didn't get the leather with blue stitching since I wanted to use the $1500 on other options packages, and also because my 8 year old son and his friends tend to be rough on car interiors.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

One last pic from this morning's drop-off at LogInOut at the Munich airport. Such an awesome trip!


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

M-Sport looks great on that car!


----------



## fooo (Oct 24, 2015)

Makes me glad I ordered sports seats. They look great.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

ShinySteelRobot said:


> Here are some pics from the Welt delivery. Hope you enjoy them.


MSport is beautiful in Estoril Blue! :thumbup:

Personally I think X1 MSport looks better in darker color, like Estoril Blue or Mineral Grey.


----------



## musicmaniac68 (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Posting few more pics from my Euro delivery below...


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is Neuschwanstein Castle not long before sunset. It's like something out of Lord of the Rings or some other fantasy story.


----------

